# Maximum Avatar Size Changes



## dream (May 20, 2014)

Hi, NFers.  ^_^

The staff has recently decided that the maximum avatar dimensions for the various usergroups could do with an increase.  These are the new maximum avatar dimensions and filesize limits:

*Registered Users*: 150x150 pixels, 373KB filesize limit
*Senior Members*: 150x200 pixels, 512KB filesize limit
*Contest Winners/OTP Pimps*: 175x250 pixels, 512KB filesize limit

Please note that these filesize limits are subject to change as the staff discusses them further.


----------



## Kathutet (May 20, 2014)

Yay for everything

Yay face dot jaypeg


----------



## Dei (May 20, 2014)

I can finally change this avy without going back to 150x150.


----------



## Butcher (May 20, 2014)

I'll probably still stay square.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fh6eLXGmog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2014)

I, for one, welcome our improved compensation ability


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2014)

ur custom title zaru
UR CUSTOM TITLE


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2014)

Tonnura-san said:


> ur custom title zaru
> UR CUSTOM TITLE



It was fixed before I even saw your post, calm your teats


----------



## Arcana (May 20, 2014)

Yeah I finally get a bigger Ava


----------



## Xiammes (May 20, 2014)

Well fuck, I went the last month with the same avatar for nothing.


----------



## Risyth (May 20, 2014)

Good news, thanks from us all. I'll have to see how the extent to which it pertains to me, though.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 20, 2014)

omg i cant believe it, awesome!


----------



## Laix (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Hero (May 20, 2014)

With the grandfather clause, I should have gotten 175 x 250. Now I have to fight to win another prize.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2014)

Maybe this will finally get me in the mood to look for set stocks.






lol I doubt it.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2014)

About damn time


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2014)

Praise Him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTycd7giXQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shodai (May 20, 2014)

downboating          this as we speak


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2014)

No more 150x150?


----------



## SLB (May 20, 2014)

you know the avatars and the default skin is legitimately the only reason most people chose narutobase over narutoforums...


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2014)

Since i'm the one that bugged you for this for two weeks I take all the credit .


----------



## Solace (May 20, 2014)

smfh

just means more competition to steal things from Giveaway thread


----------



## Kaitou (May 20, 2014)

good shit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 20, 2014)

This is cool news 

//HbS


----------



## Justice (May 20, 2014)

New memember size: 150 x 150
Senior member: 150 x 200

>Senior member

Well, shit.


----------



## Amanda (May 20, 2014)

Praised be, praised be, praised be the mods.


----------



## Lance (May 20, 2014)

Thanks you mod/admin!


----------



## Island (May 20, 2014)

Dreams do come true.

Who do I rep for this?


----------



## Vash (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Badalight (May 20, 2014)

What were the old sizes for contest winners?


----------



## teddy (May 20, 2014)

Touche, touche


----------



## dream (May 20, 2014)

Badalight said:


> What were the old sizes for contest winners?



150x200 pixels.


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2014)

Suddenly this forum just got 10x better.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 21, 2014)

Haha, hell yeah.


----------



## Katou (May 21, 2014)

What have they done


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2014)

tags are pretty lame


----------



## 민찬영 (May 21, 2014)

Yay!  **


----------



## Xeogran (May 21, 2014)

Oh my, a Misaki set on NF.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 21, 2014)

Great news


----------



## Xeogran (May 21, 2014)

I have a question though.
If I've , and I'm keeping the same avatar since then, is it possible to get the contest privilleges for atleast one change only?

It feels kinda unfair now that time decides all, IMO.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2014)

I feel sort of the same way. I won the Bingo contest in the [previously known as] Lounge and held onto my rights until earlier today. But if previous contests don't count towards the limit or something then I'm fine I suppose.

I mean, don't want to ask for _too_ much, everyone did just get 150x200 after all.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 21, 2014)

Guess some people feel the same way as I do


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2014)

Before applying the new limits it was decided to clean the list of all people who should have been removed by then. You all enjoyed the prize for longer time but it wasn't fair to other contest winners letting you have the same priviledge as prizes are always supposed to last a specific time


----------



## Xeogran (May 21, 2014)

Not that the older contest winners are still here on NF


----------



## Magician (May 21, 2014)

I think mine ends in like a day or two.

Lucky me.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2014)

as an alternative you could also win prizes, take part inthe same activity that got you the prize in the first place


----------



## Xiammes (May 21, 2014)

ane said:


> as an alternative you could also win prizes, take part inthe same activity that got you the prize in the first place



Like we will have another pokemon tourney with prizes anytime soon


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Like we will have another pokemon tourney with prizes anytime soon





It's not as if we took anything from you. You had 150x200 avatar yesterday and that's what you still have


----------



## ThunderCunt (May 21, 2014)

Time to change avatar. Thank you Dream.


----------



## Xiammes (May 21, 2014)

ane said:


> It's not as if we took anything from you. You had 150x200 avatar yesterday and that's what you still have



Plz its not about the size itself, its about being better then everyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Plz its not about the size itself, its about being better then everyone else.



If you want to show off, you'd better work for it


----------



## Xiammes (May 21, 2014)

Make a new pokemon tournament, these artists challenges are not for everyone


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2014)

Things I know about Pokemon: Pikachu and Psyduck

I am not going to organize a tournament for a videogame but you could talk to Naruto or Velocity and suggest they do


----------



## Lady Hinata (May 21, 2014)

I love this, thank you!


----------



## Vermin (May 21, 2014)

thanks for the new avatars

isk why you changedit but change is good


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2014)

After all these years you guys done something.........good


----------



## Liverbird (May 21, 2014)

175x250?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 21, 2014)

Pimps lost their rights?


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2014)

ane said:


> Before applying the new limits it was decided to clean the list of all people who should have been removed by then. You all enjoyed the prize for longer time but it wasn't fair to other contest winners letting you have the same priviledge as prizes are always supposed to last a specific time



I apologize, I thought my prize was worth three months, not one month, so I thought it would have been fair for me to get the full time limit on my big avatar privileges when I earlier made my complaint. (I got my large avatar sometime around the twentieth of February, and had my rights revoked yesterday, so you can understand my confusion. )


----------



## Babby (May 22, 2014)

So I am randomly browsing the NF and I see the tag SAO > KlK.


What the fuck.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2014)

Dream said:


> Hi, NFers.  ^_^
> 
> The staff has recently decided that the maximum avatar dimensions for the various usergroups could do with an increase.  These are the new maximum avatar dimensions and filesize limits:
> 
> ...



nice this and the super ignore group are the only good things you ever did.


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2014)

Shin said:


> nice this and the super ignore group is the only good things you ever did.





Dude what


----------



## Vegeta (May 22, 2014)

I think you are on to something Dream!


----------



## Random Stranger (May 22, 2014)

*Sponsored by the Request and Giveaway section (Konoha Graphics Studio).


----------



## shade0180 (May 23, 2014)

So zaru sold all(more than a billion) of his rep to get this.. as a permanent price and a few months later every member can access it..


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> So zaru sold all(more than a billion) of his rep to get this.. as a permanent price and a few months later every member can access it..



It's impressive to get so many things wrong in one single sentence


----------



## shade0180 (May 23, 2014)

er okay sorry.


----------



## Robin (May 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> It's impressive to get so many things wrong in one single sentence



what a cute emote, imma steal it


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> what a cute emote, imma steal it



Feel free to


----------



## Robin (May 23, 2014)

kyaaaaaaaa


----------



## Scholzee (May 23, 2014)

Good news, thanks!


----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2014)

i must say though
i have never felt this fabulous on nf before


----------



## Ceria (May 24, 2014)

Thank you fine sirs and ladies.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2014)

Awesome change! Thanks! 150x200 as a standard ava size is really nice imo.

And this 175x250 thing feels gooood inb4that'swhatshesaidjokes and especially special, so it's even better as a reward than 150x200 (which in turn really fits as a standard ava size imo).

My avatar GIF is larger than my sig (dimensions wise), lol.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Ral (May 25, 2014)

Long overdue.

2014 where you at son.


----------



## Satsuki (May 27, 2014)

I'm so happy pek the larger file size is so helpful for making gifs look better.


----------



## ARGUS (May 30, 2014)

thank you mods/admins alot for allowwing the 150x200 avatars,,, 
they look amazing,,,, and really fit in the dimensions


----------



## Blunt (Jun 22, 2014)

can the file size limit on the extra large avatars be upped proportionally to their increase in dimensions? 

the current limit being the same as the 150x200 one makes having full sized gif avatars of any decent quality pretty much impossible

inb4muhpriviledge


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 22, 2014)

1mb avatars.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Up it to 750KB.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 22, 2014)

Blunt said:


> can the file size limit on the extra large avatars be upped proportionally to their increase in dimensions?
> 
> the current limit being the same as the 150x200 one makes having full sized gif avatars of any decent quality pretty much impossible
> 
> inb4muhpriviledge



I actually agree with this, despite having no Super large Avy.

If my calculations are at least somewhat correct, around 722~  KB should be the  increased size


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2014)

krory said:


> Up it to 750KB.



Done                      .


----------



## Blunt (Jun 24, 2014)

fuck yeah reetwhy      **


----------



## Bonly (Jun 24, 2014)

While I do enjoy the general upgrade for everyone, I just saw a user with an Avy size of 175?440



So my question is who's dick do I gotta suck to get one that size?


----------



## Island (Jun 24, 2014)

There would be one less person in the world if it meant I could have an avatar like that.

But srsly, that avatar belongs to the user named Vegeta, yeah? A quick look at his profile shows that he joined in 2003, which probably means he knows one of the admins irl or something.


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2014)

Bonly said:


> While I do enjoy the general upgrade for everyone, I just saw a user with an Avy size of 175?440
> 
> So my question is who's dick do I gotta suck to get one that size?



No one's. 



Island said:


> There would be one less person in the world if it meant I could have an avatar like that.
> 
> But srsly, that avatar belongs to the user named Vegeta, yeah? A quick look at his profile shows that he joined in 2003, which probably means he knows one of the admins irl or something.



Vegeta was an admin, one of the earliest that we had.  That's the reason why he has such a massive ava.


----------



## Selva (Jun 25, 2014)

oh yeah xD I was hoping for 1mb, but beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 25, 2014)

Technically though you could allow me to put on an avatar of whatever size, correct?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 11, 2014)

Bonly said:


> While I do enjoy the general upgrade for everyone, I just saw a user with an Avy size of 175?440
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is who's dick do I gotta suck to get one that size?





Dream said:


> No one's.
> 
> 
> 
> Vegeta was an admin, one of the earliest that we had.  That's the reason why he has such a massive ava.



I was about to ask the same thing but look look look question answered


----------

